# shader tutorial



## codestück (9. Feb 2013)

Hallo, 
da ich in letzter Zeit gerne mit der JMonkey Engine programmiere, aber mein in Blender modeliertes Gras zu viel Leistung braucht, würde ich es gerne durch ein Shader basiertes Gras ersetzen. Nun gibt es dabei 1 Problem: 
Ich weiß nicht wie man in GLSL programmiert, daher wäre es nett wenn mir jemand eine Quelle nennen könnte, aus der ich GLSL erlernen kann.

Danke im voraus.


----------



## Pommes9485 (9. Feb 2013)

Ich muss mich der Suche anschließen, ich habe zwar schon Seiten gefunden, auf denen steht, wie der Syntax lautet und auf welcher Werte ich zugreifen kann, aber ich peile einfach nicht, wie ich damit etwas verändere..


----------



## Helgon (10. Feb 2013)

Da empfielt sich das GLSL Orange Book


OpenGL Shading Language: Amazon.de: Randi J. Rost, Bill Licea-Kane, Dan Ginsburg, John M. Kessenich, Barthold Lichtenbelt, Hugh Malan, Mike Weiblen: Englische Bücher


----------



## Marco13 (10. Feb 2013)

Auch schon nicht mehr ganz aktuell: core 140... Aber aktuelles ist rar, das stimmt schon (tipp: "core 330" (oder höher) in eine Websuche einzubauen hilft, aktuelle Samples zu finden  ). Nur ist mir nicht ganz klar geworden, was überhaupt gesucht wird. Abgesehen von den Links, die man auch per Forensuche findet (das berühmte Buch unter Learning Modern 3D Graphics Programming , die praktischen (und aktuellen!) KSKBs unter nopper.tv - Norbert Nopper's Homepage , und die (nicht immer ganz aktuellen, aber ausführlichen und immer wieder mal hilfreichen) Klassiker NeHe Productions - Everything OpenGL und OpenGL @ Lighthouse 3D - A Resource for Programmers ) wüßte ich da spontan auch nichts...


----------



## codestück (10. Feb 2013)

Das Buch sieht gut aus, nur finde ich Ca.50€ schon ziemlich viel. Deshalb würde ich es eher als Notfallplan sehen, wenn es anders gar nicht geht.

Aber norbert.tv sieht gut aus.


----------

